# Mods



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Not content with changing the for sale section to suit themselves, now if you even talk about it the thread gets locked

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=151840

Talk about petulant teenagers, you know you've made an unpopular decision, which can only be justified by stating that people don't follow your rules. SO WHAT???? is it the end of the world if a little chat or banter starts?

And isn't that the job of a Mod?

If it must be run by your rules and you need help, why not accept any one of the several offers you had for a board specific mod to the for sale section?

If people advertise or swear in the regular threads, do you make them no-reply as well, where will it all end

If replies were allowed you might even get people posting that something arrived OK etc, thereby partly removing the onus from the OP to confirm an item had been sold.

For sale used to be a regular visit for me, but it is a cold and soulless place now


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

well said that man :roll:


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

I agree, I too think the no replies policy is stupid!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I have refrained from making any previous comments on this subject but can easily see the argument from both sides...

Yes the for sale section is now boring and lifeless and there used to be a good vibe going on, but in all honesty your there to buy or sell items and the banter has got out of hand on so so many occasions

You don't have the right or option to post replies on Pistonheads, Auto Trader, Exchange and Mart and the like so I don't understand why the excessive need on here

Members can't even follow the simple rules that are already in place so can't see it changing anytime soon :?

I have bought and sold a few things since the change with no problem, but my biggest bug bear is still those that can't be bother editing it to say SOLD or even replying to your PM saying 'sorry sold'


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> Yes the for sale section is now boring and lifeless and there used to be a good vibe going on, but in all honesty your there to buy or sell items and the banter has got out of hand on so so many occasions





T3RBO said:


> You don't have the right or option to post replies on Pistonheads, Auto Trader, Exchange and Mart and the like so I don't understand why the excessive need on here





T3RBO said:


> Members can't even follow the simple rules that are already in place so can't see it changing anytime soon





T3RBO said:


> I have bought and sold a few things since the change with no problem, but my biggest bug bear is still those that can't be bother editing it to say SOLD or even replying to your PM saying 'sorry sold'


Exactly. 100% spot on. I just wish the select few (and it is just a select few who crop up each time) who continually make 'noise' about this rule would sit back and take note!

The final point about people modding their title with 'Sold' is the only area that needs to be addressed now. Everything else is working fine.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the for sale section is now boring and lifeless and there used to be a good vibe going on, but in all honesty your there to buy or sell items and the banter has got out of hand on so so many occasions
> ...


I had hoped this would be a catalyst to further debate, and would have expected a more balanced point of view, but am unsurprised with the biased answer. I believe there are opposing points of view that are equally valid, however we do not have a discussion going on here, so don't see the point in wasting my time any more.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

I have not been here long enough to say nay or yeah. I can say if something is posted for sale someone buys it the Poster should have the common care of posting sold and reply to any PM's............ That is just doing the right thing.

if someone is "bantering" someone's post do to it being to high or for whatever reason........ 1. maybe the person is trying to help out the person selling it..... 2. is "bantering..... Just PM the seller let them know they are way to high in price.......

should be simple easy transactions...... There are so many threads we can banter in......... 8)


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I miss the replies to the for sale posts as regard to price, i dont know enough about the value of things to know wether a price is fair or not so i have not botherd on a lot of occasions to pursue a purchase. the second point i have is that when we look and have doubts as to its suitability we could get the answer buy looking at peeps questions and responses by other members to help out, this has now gone  Its a shame as it is a forum at the end of the day were good or bad post are to be expected to a certain degree, now bad sellers are protected as they can stick up a price withought fear of ridicule for doing so. i suppose i could ask others about wether an item is a good price or not but i dont like being a burden on others.


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

personally i think the mods should have a months trial back to the old way again and if the same crap happens then im sure people would understand if it goes to a no reply for sale section again.just an idea :?


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

It is a like a homeless bus shelter with only a tramp on the scrounge..

I am that tramp and I am on the scounge for some bargins!!! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Referendum!

Lets not be like the government, we should not be a dictatorship, ask the people what they want and see what the reply is - just don't rig the vote like the chinese!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

elrao said:


> Referendum!
> 
> Lets not be like the government, we should not be a dictatorship, ask the people what they want and see what the reply is - just don't rig the vote like the chinese!


We would be quite happy to do that if people followed the rules that were set out...


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

elrao said:


> Referendum!
> 
> Lets not be like the government, we should not be a dictatorship, ask the people what they want and see what the reply is - just don't rig the vote like the chinese!


no hope of this I'm afraid
cheers
jon


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

I can only see one helpful thing by allowing; Free thought in the for sale area. (as in my first post) to assist the seller in having the item within a reasonable price range; but then again sellers may want what they want and once said "it is priced to high" then should be left alone. That means one post not everyone's one time post "your priced to High" and leave it be.......

So, one post for all other then maybe asking a question about the item that could answer other peoples questions vs receiving 
PM's from a dozen people that is and sounds reasonable........... Heck what do I know......


----------

